# Colorful motherboard



## micropage7 (May 2, 2011)

do you remember when motherboard go colorful before now?


----------



## btarunr (May 2, 2011)

There's a thread on the forums titled "your favorite motherboard" with all those classic boards. Search for it.


----------



## micropage7 (May 28, 2011)

btarunr said:


> There's a thread on the forums titled "your favorite motherboard" with all those classic boards. Search for it.



actually the point is thats kinda nice when you have colorful motherboard than today that mostly come in dark color


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 28, 2011)

It's those platinum boards I really miss.


----------



## btarunr (May 29, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> actually the point is thats kinda nice when you have colorful motherboard than today that mostly come in dark color



Because nobody cares about color of motherboards, and gaudy or poor choice of colors can actually make the board look unprofessionally-made.


----------



## Maban (May 29, 2011)

I have a question. With a lot of the older boards, there was a single PCI slot that was a different color than the others. Was this because it had a certain feature (lower latency or whatever) or was it just aesthetics or what?


----------



## micropage7 (May 29, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Because nobody cares about color of motherboards, and gaudy or poor choice of colors can actually make the board look unprofessionally-made.



yeah no one pay attention of color they run for performance.


----------



## Luciel (May 29, 2011)

I always wandered how people made their mobos uv reactive, is it some kind of spray?


----------

